# Big game rifle.



## Jarred (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey, I have been looking at a new rifle that I could hunt all sorts of big game with. I've been really interested in the Remington Model seven In 260 Remington. Does anyone have a 260 If so please post pictures of targets and give me some feedback.


----------



## huntfish (Dec 8, 2008)

If going elk or bigger, I would pick another catridge.


----------



## gr8rack (Dec 8, 2008)

300 wm, 338, 375.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 8, 2008)

7 Mag is a good all around big game caliber


----------



## WTM45 (Dec 8, 2008)

The .30-06 can and will do pretty much all that is asked of it.


----------



## Jarred (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a Remington model 700 in 270 and I like it pretty good, I just wanted something that would shoot straight and have a good long and short range gun. I guess I just needed an excuse to get a new rifle because my 270 never let me down!


----------



## Truegiant (Dec 8, 2008)

I have got a .338 Win Mag. Do a wikipedia search and read up on the ballistics. Its a neat little round


----------



## mr4shootin (Dec 8, 2008)

Jarred said:


> Hey, I have been looking at a new rifle that I could hunt all sorts of big game with. I've been really interested in the Remington Model seven In 260 Remington. Does anyone have a 260 If so please post pictures of targets and give me some feedback.



The model seven is a fine rifle, but for all around use and ammo availability I would suggest the .308.With it's wide range of bullet weights its good for any critter in North America and light enough to pack up and down the mountains.

Although I'm sure the ultra super dooper gotta have a magnum folks will disagree with me.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 8, 2008)

The minimum gun allowed to be used in Africa for large dangerous game is the 375 Magnum...
Now if you are talking large North American game, a 338 will take anything you want with the exception of the Polar Bear.
On the other hand, if you are talking about small game like the deer species, then I would recommend anything larger than a 243 and smaller than the 338.


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 8, 2008)

260 is a grate caliber my dad shot a doe at 400 yards in the head


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 11, 2008)

Why do you need bigger for elk?   On my hunting website back home in WA state someone asked about shooting a 25-06 for elk.  The guy got 10 responses and nobody said that the 25-06 wasn't enough.  Almost everyone said if you shoot an elk in the boiler, it was gonna fall.  It might not be the perfect elk round, but, guys who actually hunt elk year in and year out don't seem to think you need a super mag.  Your 270 will do everything you need it to do, as long as your not hunting big bears.  Go with the 260, and kill as many elk as you like...  The 260 is a cool round and will server you well....  Good luck....
Heres the link
http://hunting-washington.com/smf/index.php/topic,15692.0.html


----------



## boothy (Dec 11, 2008)

get a 30-06 it will do it all deer,bear,elk,moose,sheep,. it will kill them as far as you can hit them.


----------



## BrianDailey (Dec 11, 2008)

Outstanding cartridge!  Moa to Sub-Moa is VERY do-able....read below:

This post was edited to remove the article quoted at the request of the article's author who cited copyright infringements.

Al33


----------



## dmc308 (Dec 11, 2008)

mr4shootin said:


> The model seven is a fine rifle, but for all around use and ammo availability I would suggest the .308.With it's wide range of bullet weights its good for any critter in North America and light enough to pack up and down the mountains.
> 
> Although I'm sure the ultra super dooper gotta have a magnum folks will disagree with me.





2nd that


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 11, 2008)

Jarred said:


> I have a Remington model 700 in 270 and I like it pretty good, I just wanted something that would shoot straight and have a good long and short range gun. I guess I just needed an excuse to get a new rifle because my 270 never let me down!



if you have a .270, then there is no reason to buy a .260.  The .270 is one of the best longe range guns out there, and if yours won't "shoot straight" its the gun's fault, not the caliber.

the .270 win will kill anything except perhaps brown or polar bears.  however, when you are shooting one of those the guides usually tell you to go ahead and empty the magazine into him just in case.  I know plenty of grizzlies are killed by .30-06 every year.

if anything, get a bigger caliber rifle for larger game, even though you really don't need it.  you will have a wider range of bullet weights in .308 caliber guns.  personally, I have a 270 and a 300 win mag.  I know for certain those will kill everything that walks on this continent, save perhaps a polar bear, but if shot correctly, probably that too.


----------



## fatback (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a 300 win mag that has been real good to me. I have killed several large Canadian deer, black bears and a big Alaskan Brown bear with this rifle. Made good shots on all animals and no tracking was needed on any of them. I shot 200 grain bear claw bullets out of this gun. Good luck with whatever rifle you pick.


----------



## spring (Dec 12, 2008)

My favorite gun for _big_ game is a .470NE.


----------



## gastrohman (Dec 12, 2008)

375 H&H.  Take anything on the planet with it!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 12, 2008)

*The Pope in Alaska*

*Subject:* The Pope in Alaska 






The Pope took a couple of days off to visit the rugged mountains of Alaska for some sightseeing. He was cruising along the campground in the Pope Mobile when there was a frantic commotion just at the edge of the woods. A helpless Democrat, wearing sandals, shorts, a 'Vote for Obama' hat and a 'Save the Trees' t-shirt, was screaming while struggling frantically and thrashing around trying to free himself from the grasp of a 10-foot grizzly. 




As the Pope watched in horror, a group of Republican loggers with 'Go Sarah' t-Shirts came racing up. One quickly fired a 44 magnum into the bear's chest. The other two reached up and pulled the bleeding, semiconscious Democrat from the bear's grasp. Then using long clubs, the three loggers finished off the bear and two of them threw it onto the bed of their truck while the other tenderly placed the injured Democrat in the back seat.  

As they prepared to leave, the Pope summoned them to come over. 'I give you my blessing for your brave actions!' he told them. 'I heard there was a bitter hatred between Republican loggers and Democratic environmental activists, but now I've seen with my own eyes that this is not true.' As the Pope drove off, one logger asked his buddies 'Who was that guy?' 'It was the Pope,' another replied. 'He's in direct contact with Heaven and has access to all wisdom.' 'Well,' the logger said, 'he may have access to all wisdom, but he doesn't know squat about bear hunting! By the way, is the bait still alive, or do we need to go back to Massachusetts and get another one?'


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 12, 2008)

Mike,
Check the regs. They all changed last year. My PH from Africa informed me of the changes last year when he came to Atlanta to promote his hunting area and services. I took him and his wife to dinner. I know, It use to be a 338 was the minimum cartridge for Elephant (I prefer the 416), rhino and water buffalo.


----------



## gastrohman (Dec 13, 2008)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Mike,
> Check the regs. They all changed last year. My PH from Africa informed me of the changes last year when he came to Atlanta to promote his hunting area and services. I took him and his wife to dinner. I know, It use to be a 338 was the minimum cartridge for Elephant (I prefer the 416), rhino and water buffalo.



I agree.  It may vary from country to country in Africa (not sure) but I thought 375 was the min for dangerous game.  Have never heard 338 being used on elephant -- kind of surprising to me.  At any rate, I'd think if you were hunting elephant (BIG $$$) you want as much horsepower running down your barrel as you could get/afford!


----------



## pottydoc (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a Ruger M77 in 260. I've been very pleased with the caliber, except that it's hard to find ammo for it, and when you do, the selection is very slim. If i was doing it again, I would buy a another 308.


----------



## Buano (Jan 24, 2009)

I bought my daughter a Rem Model 7 (youth stock) in .260 for Christmas because I couldn't find a youth .243 when I went looking. It's an impressive round!! It's a great round for deer & ok for elk or black bear. Finding ammunition is the only issue. It can be ordered but stores don't always have it on the shelf. (If that's a concern for you, the 7mm-08 has more ammunition available.)

The question is simply, "What big game do you want to hunt?" If an occasional elk is the biggest thing you will hunt this is plenty of gun, and it's an easy cartridge to shoot well. If you will hunt PRIMARILY elk & moose, I would suggest at least a 7 mm rem magnum. If you are going after moose & brown bears I would start with a .325 wsm or a .338.

The .260 Remington's one of the very best deer cartridges available. If that's what you plan to hunt I am a fan of the 25-06, 7mm-08 & the .260 Rem. These cartridges tend to be very accurate, easy to shoot & they will reach out 350 yards without a problem. Ammunition is also a lot cheaper for these than for the magnums.

If you get the .260 be sure to get a good scope! The cartridge is capable of 350+ yard kill — but only if your optics are good.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jan 28, 2009)

I believe in carrying a pair, 338/378 and a regular on Rem 700 in 7 x 57.  These make a great team.  But if I can only have one it would be the 338/378.  I believe in having as much gun as I can shoot an still kill the target.  I did have a Barrett 82 but my wife made me sale it, said it was ugly and cost to much to shoot.  Luckly she don't know what the shells cost for the 338.


----------



## bublewis (Feb 5, 2009)

The 260 Rem. is a nice round, but it is not very versatile for all around big game hunting.  I've use 6.5x55 and 260rem, and I like them both for deer, but the 6.5mm, is limited on bullet selection.  Both 7mm and .30 cal. cartridges are much more versatile, making them better for all around big game hunting.  If you're like me, you may never be happy with just one caliber rifle.  But if I could only have one it would be a 30-06, even over the newer choices!


----------



## DOCO Hunter (Feb 11, 2009)

Check out the Rem .280 caliber. Has the kick of a .270 and the knockdown of a 7 mag. Perfect caliber for all big game.


----------



## mriver72 (Feb 11, 2009)

325 WSM It Is A Beast ...


----------



## Jetjockey (Feb 12, 2009)

Doco...  A 270 and a 280 are exactly the same.  A 280 aint a 7mm.  But it really is splitting hairs.  A 270 and 280 are both gonna send a 140gr bullet out the barrel at about 2950 fps.  A 7mm will send a 140 gr bullet at about 3100+.  A 7mm will do everything a 270 or 280 will do with a bullet that weighs 20grains more.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Feb 12, 2009)

pottydoc said:


> I have a Ruger M77 in 260. I've been very pleased with the caliber, except that it's hard to find ammo for it, and when you do, the selection is very slim. If i was doing it again, I would buy a another 308.


Same set up. This thing is`accurate beyond belief and slams deer DRT. That said so does my 308, 3006 etc.


----------



## DeepweR (Feb 12, 2009)

308 for a short action, or  7mag for a long action


----------



## greg denney (Feb 13, 2009)

*jetjockey*



Jetjockey said:


> Doco...  A 270 and a 280 are exactly the same.  A 280 aint a 7mm.  But it really is splitting hairs.  A 270 and 280 are both gonna send a 140gr bullet out the barrel at about 2950 fps.  A 7mm will send a 140 gr bullet at about 3100+.  A 7mm will do everything a 270 or 280 will do with a bullet that weighs 20grains more.


A 270 and 280 are not identical.A 270 shoots a .277 bullet and a 280 shoots a .284 bullet.The 7mm magnums also shoot .284 bullets


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Feb 14, 2009)

this is my model 7 in 260 and i love this gun i shoot accutip boattails and they are devastating on everything they hit


----------



## howl (Feb 14, 2009)

oaky-woods-8-pointer said:


> this is my model 7 in 260 and i love this gun i shoot accutip boattails and they are devastating on everything they hit



+1

Also the number of replies to this thread is evidence that it doesn't really matter which you pick. Any of them will work just fine.


----------



## Jetjockey (Feb 17, 2009)

Greg.. I think you missed my point.  They are exactly the same ballisticlly.  Yes I know the difference in bullet size, but they are essentially the exact same round.


----------



## shortround1 (Feb 17, 2009)

*firearm*

everyone is right. theirs not much u cant do with any cal. mentioned. Being old school, i think the firearm you shoot often and well makes up for any caliber. I have an 1970 model 700 in remington. its in .308, and if someone asked me to go anywhere in north america and took anything short of a barren ground grizzly, it would do nicely. as jack oconor use to say, shoot what you are comfortable with and choose the ammo for the task! good luck.


----------



## backstrapboy#1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jarred said:


> Hey, I have been looking at a new rifle that I could hunt all sorts of big game with. I've been really interested in the Remington Model seven In 260 Remington. Does anyone have a 260 If so please post pictures of targets and give me some feedback.


its hard to find rabbit hunters now


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Feb 17, 2009)

The question that was asked is what BIG GAME RIFLE would you recommend... He did not ask what deer rifle, pronghorn rifle, black bear rifle; What BIG GAME RIFLE would you recommend.
Big Game in North America is Polar Bear, Brown Bear, Moose. And Grizzly Bear would be stretching it. The average Griz in North America is 7 1/2 feet from nose to tail. While a Brown Bear is 10 feet plus from nose to tail. Now, what guns would you recommend.


----------



## polaris30144 (Feb 17, 2009)

Rich Kaminski said:


> The question that was asked is what BIG GAME RIFLE would you recommend... He did not ask what deer rifle, pronghorn rifle, black bear rifle; What BIG GAME RIFLE would you recommend.
> Big Game in North America is Polar Bear, Brown Bear, Moose. And Grizzly Bear would be stretching it. The average Griz in North America is 7 1/2 feet from nose to tail. While a Brown Bear is 10 feet plus from nose to tail. Now, what guns would you recommend.



.22 LR model 60 Marlin.


----------



## Jetjockey (Feb 18, 2009)

Rich....

30-06...  Maybe a 300...  My father in law shot a 9 ft brown 2 years ago and his guide carried a 30-06 for the backup rifle.   A lot of the guys in AK use 338's for browns.   Id use my 300 and have a 454 casual for backup.....  But thats just me...   A 375 ruger in a Ruger Alaskan would be a great gun, but too big for deer, elk, and normal size game....


----------



## seaweaver (Feb 19, 2009)

45/70
.444
.450


all available in the time tested ergonomics of a Marlin.


cw


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Feb 19, 2009)

Chris, I love your cannons!
Jetjockey, I took a Brown Bear in Russia. It was 10 1/2 feet from nose to tail. The outfitter "Excursions by Ron" in Texas made it mandatory to hunt with a 375 mag. Mine is a Sako.
I was skiing down a mountain when the bear charged me. My first shot hit the bear in the left lung and spun him around. So now he was facing downhill and running toward scrubby brush (a very dangerous place to pursue a wounded bear). So I tried to break his spine with the second shot (which hit him in the head, grazing him and cracking his skull. That made the bear very angry and I can tell you from first hand experience that a large brown bear covers a lot of ground very rapidly. This bear immediately charged me again and in about 2 seconds he closed the gap between us to 21 feet. Thats where I shot him in the heart and dropped him in his tracks.
So, I do not care what gun anyone is using. I'll stick with my 375 mag. We were not allowed to have a handgun with us while hunting in Russia.


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 19, 2009)

A 30-06 will suffice for hunting any North American big game animal...for dangerous game, it might be worth it to have one in semi-auto...the Browning BAR and Remington 7400/7600 are both wonderful choices.


----------



## Son (Feb 19, 2009)

*Big game rifle*

The 30-06 would be my choice.

But in the lower south, a .45 cal muzzleloader will do.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Feb 19, 2009)

I like to be a little different also. A 260 is a fine choice. It may lead you into hand loading!!?? Nice lite accurate rifle is the ticket in my book. 
   Just imagine if you would of asked whats better a 270 or a 30 -06.
 Get what you want,I know guys that have lived in the intermountain west all thier lives and they kill Elk with a lot less rifle than a 260.


----------



## Jetjockey (Feb 19, 2009)

Rich... Im not denying that a 375 isn't a better round for big bears.  But, if I was going to AK to kill a brown bear I would have no problem using a 300WM.  BTW.. In most states deer, elk, moose, and bear are all considered big game animals..    So are pronghorn.


----------



## TAG (Feb 19, 2009)

mriver72 said:


> 325 WSM It Is A Beast ...



X2 

I shoot a A-Bolt 300WSM my brother shoots a 325WSM. They are both great calibers. 

At 300 yards  they shoot about the same (10 inch drop)shooting a 180 gb in the 300 and 180 and a 200 gb in the 325. 

I bought my 300 WSM for a Montana elk hunt but i've used it on whitetail for the last 3 years and love it!


----------



## benellisbe (Feb 19, 2009)

spring said:


> My favorite gun for _big_ game is a .470NE.



+1

Took a Cape Buffalo 2007 with a .375H&H.  Also have a 230gr bullet I load for whitetail hunting (300 grain for elk and larger).  The .375H&H has killed thousands of elephant.  I have my .470NE simply because I enjoy double rifles.  Just my .02 cents.


----------



## benellisbe (Feb 19, 2009)

gastrohman said:


> 375 H&H.  Take anything on the planet with it!



+1.  This is the minimum Dangerous Game Rifle in most if not all "huntable" countries in Africa as of season for 2008.


----------



## shortround1 (Feb 19, 2009)

this is why gun makers are still  around. you can play with any cartridge and come up with something good! we should put our efforts into conservation, habitat management, and just let the cal. do its job!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Feb 19, 2009)

*Thank you Benellisbe*

Apparently you do your homework and look things up to know the truth. Unfortunately some others here on the site prefer to shoot from the hip and blow wind out their rear end - because they have a tendency to make factual statements that do not contain any facts. And to those that fall into this catagory from your previous posts in this thread, you are correct "I am calling you stupid! Nieve! And Dangerous not only to yourself but to others who are planning a dangerous Big Game Hunt and they are reading your advice. 
Personally I don't care what you recommend for people who are going on non-dangerous hunts like little whitetail deer or pronghorns or rams or goats, etc. but when it comes to dangerous game "Always follow what the outfitter recommends.
End of subject...


----------



## jkdodge (Feb 19, 2009)

I myself like the Rem 700 7 mag. Thats all I hunt with. great round for pretty much anything in North America


----------



## Jetjockey (Feb 19, 2009)

Rich.  I hope your not talking about me.  But if you are, well ok.  But again, you might wanna do a little research.  Here is a quote from Phil Shoemaker.  Look him up.  He runs grizzlyskins of Alaska.  Probably the #1 bear hunting guide in Alaska.  Here is what his website tells you to bring as far as caliber.  I was not aware that the biggest Brown bear in the world was killed by a 30-06.  Maybe the reason my father-in-laws guide suggested a 30-06 as well.  Again, maybe not as good as a 375, but plenty for bear.

_"Rifles:  The 30-06 was large enough to kill the world’ record Brown bear and still is.  Bring a rifle you are comfortable with and can shoot well: Alaskan game may be larger than you are used to but proper bullet placement is still more important than muzzle energy and bullet construction more important than bore size. Sight in for 100 yards and bring two boxes of ammunition with heavy premium bullets like Barnes TSX, Nosler Partitions, Swift A-Frames, Federal Trophy Bonded or Woodleighs. If you need or desire a new rifle I recommend the .338 Win or .375 Ruger or H&H. Don’t forget extra scope covers"_

Here is another one.

_"The bears today are no larger or tougher than the bears of 50 years ago when the 30-06 was by far the most popular rifle carried by Alaskan guides. Andy Simms and Hosea Sarber and a hundred others found nothing wanting with the 30-06 then, and now, with the bullets we have today, the 30-06 is even better.

Contrary to some opinions, guides who recommend 30 calibers for bears do so to insure that they do not have to shoot their client's bears.

ANYONE WHO CLAIMS THE 30-06 IS INNEFFECTIVE HAS EITHER NOT TRIED ONE - OR IS UNINTENTIALLY COMMENTING ON THEIR MARKSMANSHIP"_


BTW.. There is a difference between Big Game and Dangerous Game.  Dangerous game is generally considered the big 5 of Africa.  Where it is illegal to use anything less then a 375 in most conditions.  Big game is deer, elk, bear, etc...   So, when I go hunt browns I will take my guides advice.  I'm gonna bring my 300WSM with 200gr TSX's....    Notice what they say about wool on there website....


----------



## spring (Feb 20, 2009)

Jetjockey said:


> _" If you need or desire a new rifle I recommend the .338 Win or .375 Ruger or H&H."_



Tough situations do occur with brown bears. I wouldn't want to try to stop a mad brown bear in close quarters coming at me from some alders with only a 30.06, though one certainly will work if you're just popping an unaware bear at distance.  Given it's my hide, I try to be ready for most anything when hunting animals that can fight back.  I like the advice you quoted above. 
I love the .30 caliber guns, but for a brown bear I'd bring my .375 H&H.


----------



## seaweaver (Feb 26, 2009)

Marlin 1895CB topped with a Weaver C2.5 . One shot -- 320 cast bullet w/gc -- 125 yds. He went at least a ton.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice post Seaweaver! Those buffalo can be real mean animals and dangerous too!


----------



## TreeFrog (Feb 26, 2009)

Back to something that resembles answering the original question:

I have never shot a .260.  I'm not sure it would be my choice for anything thicker/bigger than an elk.  I have shot a .308.  Because of bullet options, especially if you reload, the .308 is enough gun for *any* big game animal in North America.  It wouldn't be my first choice for big bears but it is plenty of gun at reasonable ranges.  Anything bigger in the .308 family will work too.  When I lived in Alaska I used a .300 win mag.  My wife has a .308 and uses it for everything.  The most important thing is that you find a gun that is "enough gun" and then be able to shot it well.


----------



## Jetjockey (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.thehighroad.org/archive/index.php/t-225159.html

I love what they say about calibers getting bigger the closer you get to Anchorage.  Ive noticed the same thing about elk country.  The closer you get to elk country the smaller the calibers get.

http://www.wc.adfg.state.ak.us/index.cfm?adfg=huntalaska.firearms


----------



## mriver72 (Jun 29, 2009)

Rich Kaminski said:


> The question that was asked is what BIG GAME RIFLE would you recommend... He did not ask what deer rifle, pronghorn rifle, black bear rifle; What BIG GAME RIFLE would you recommend.
> Big Game in North America is Polar Bear, Brown Bear, Moose. And Grizzly Bear would be stretching it. The average Griz in North America is 7 1/2 feet from nose to tail. While a Brown Bear is 10 feet plus from nose to tail. Now, what guns would you recommend.



 LOL LOL Once more 325 WSM Great Big Game Cal...


----------



## CamoCop (Jun 29, 2009)

everyone should own atleast one .30-06.  the .30-06 is truely the best "all around" cartridge.  this caliber has taken every species of game that walks this earth.  President Roosevelt use to shoot bull elephants with his .30-06, so i know it will handle ANYTHING in North America...including ALL of the bears.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a remington 770 in 30-06 and i love it !! its als devastating on everything it hits


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 29, 2009)

*Largest Bear Taken???*

Dr Donald Bricker took a Russian Brown Bear on our hunting trip to Chamchucka, Russia. His bear measured 10 feet 10 inches from nose to tail (the standard measurement for bears) and standing upright the bear was almost 14 feet tall. Doc used a 375 Mag as recommended by "Expeditions by Ron". Ron is the foremost outfitter for hunts all over the world. If you want a real trophy animal, book a hunt with Ron out of Corpus Christi, Texas.
Now I am not saying that a 30-06 cannot do the job every time. What I am saying is that if you want to have a sufficient gun to take a large brown bear, then use a much larger caliber rifle - otherwise you may be the bears next meal.
Think about it, you could live or you could die. Does anyone want to take that chance?
If you are willing to take that chance, I hope I never get the opportunity to hunt with you.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 29, 2009)

PS - I killed my Russian Brown Bear at a distance of 21 feet, using a 375 Sako Mag. It required 2 shots and yes, that bear was very angry. I dare anyone to get within 25 feet of a very large brown bear with only a 30-06. If you survive, I'll buy you a new 3 pack of underwear.
Unless you have hunted very large and dangerous predators, please keep your opinions to yourself. There could be an inexperienced hunter on this site who could lose his or her life based on the opinion of someone who knows nothing about the subject other than what they might have read in a book. Most hunting authors are not hunters.
Just do what your outfitter recommends.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 30, 2009)

I guess all the archery kills I've read about were made up. Go figure. If a 30-06 can't kill one, a danged arrow ain't got a chance.


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't think anyone will ever argue that a 375 isn't better then an 06 for big bears.  But a 30-06 will work just fine, especially loaded with a hot 220 gr pill.   Besides, if a bear is closing in at 20ft I'm not gonna try cyling my bolt action rifle.  I'm going for the 454 casual on my hip.   I'm sure I could squeeze the trigger multiple times pretty dam quick if I was scared as Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.  haha


----------



## CamoCop (Jun 30, 2009)

Mark K said:


> I guess all the archery kills I've read about were made up. Go figure. If a 30-06 can't kill one, a danged arrow ain't got a chance.




arrows will kill one, you just have to shoot him at 100 yards not 21 feet


----------



## CamoCop (Jun 30, 2009)

Rich Kaminski said:


> PS - I killed my Russian Brown Bear at a distance of 21 feet, using a 375 Sako Mag. It required 2 shots and yes, that bear was very angry. I dare anyone to get within 25 feet of a very large brown bear with only a 30-06. If you survive, I'll buy you a new 3 pack of underwear.
> Unless you have hunted very large and dangerous predators, please keep your opinions to yourself. There could be an inexperienced hunter on this site who could lose his or her life based on the opinion of someone who knows nothing about the subject other than what they might have read in a book. Most hunting authors are not hunters.
> Just do what your outfitter recommends.




is there anything in the regulations that say you have to kill brown bears at 21 feet or less?  if not than i will just shoot them at 150 yards with my .30-06, instead of buying a .50 BMG.  

p.s. an inexperienced hunter probably should start out with smaller quarry than brown bears


----------



## Jetjockey (Jun 30, 2009)

CamoCop said:


> p.s. an inexperienced hunter probably should start out with smaller quarry than brown bears




Very, very good point!


----------



## brianscott12 (Jul 3, 2009)

seaweaver said:


> \
> Marlin 1895CB topped with a Weaver C2.5 . One shot -- 320 cast bullet w/gc -- 125 yds. He went at least a ton.


Seaweaver, a man after my own heart.


----------



## Hawkeye7 (Jul 4, 2009)

30.06/7mm Mag/300 Win mag. Match the caliber to the game and distance. You can't have just one. You need a good excuse to have a few! Shoot the one that you shoot best. Caliber takes a second place to bullet placement.


----------



## grizzlyff (Jan 27, 2022)

Nimrod71 said:


> I believe in carrying a pair, 338/378 and a regular on Rem 700 in 7 x 57.  These make a great team.  But if I can only have one it would be the 338/378.  I believe in having as much gun as I can shoot an still kill the target.  I did have a Barrett 82 but my wife made me sale it, said it was ugly and cost to much to shoot.  Luckly she don't know what the shells cost for the 338.


----------



## grizzlyff (Jan 27, 2022)

My uncle (R.W. Thomson) in heaven would be appreciating your post, as he was the co-inventor of the original 338-378KT in the late 1960s, and I was fortunate to observe that development as a young kid just over age 10 back then, watching him make the early cartridges, trying different powders etc. Later when I was 16 he allowed me to use it on a bison in South Dakota, and a couple of months later, he bagged an elk at around 600 yards, in western Colorado. I have been away from hunting and firearms now for many years, but I am appreciative that it has evolved and still being used.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 4, 2022)

CamoCop said:


> is there anything in the regulations that say you have to kill brown bears at 21 feet or less?  if not than i will just shoot them at 150 yards with my .30-06, instead of buying a .50 BMG.
> 
> p.s. an inexperienced hunter probably should start out with smaller quarry than brown bears


I was in Siberia Russia in 4 feet of snow. My last shot that dropped the bear was at 20 feet. My first shot was at about 40 yards at the charging bear. You can go ahead and make your uneducated assumptions, but there isn't a Russian guide that will allow you to hunt Brown Bear with anything less than a 338 and they all recommend a 375 Magnum. Next time do some research before shooting from the hip.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Mar 6, 2022)

Rich Kaminski said:


> I was in Siberia Russia in 4 feet of snow. My last shot that dropped the bear was at 20 feet. My first shot was at about 40 yards at the charging bear. You can go ahead and make your uneducated assumptions, but there isn't a Russian guide that will allow you to hunt Brown Bear with anything less than a 338 and they all recommend a 375 Magnum. Next time do some research before shooting from the hip.



Man you just picked right up where you left off 13 years ago. That’s impressive!


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 7, 2022)

I just wonder...How many of you responders have shot a Brown Bear?
None. Or maybe one or two.
But a lot more responses than one or two.
I don't read much experience or logic here. But plenty of cartridge loyalty, yes.
That's one thing about a public forum, everybody gets a peach crate to preach from.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2022)

Never shot a brown bear ? ain’t really ever thought about it. Just a Ol SWGA hunter. Glad y’all have a place y’all can talk about big game rifles and some get to hunt with them. 
Biggest we got is the 06. I shoot a little 270. I’m just a little shot. 
Guess I’ll climb down off my peach ? Crete for now...... y’all enjoy the forum as intended.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 9, 2022)

Darkhorse said:


> I just wonder...How many of you responders have shot a Brown Bear?
> None. Or maybe one or two.
> But a lot more responses than one or two.
> I don't read much experience or logic here. But plenty of cartridge loyalty, yes.
> That's one thing about a public forum, everybody gets a peach crate to preach from.


Well, in their defense, the original post and question in this thread wasn't about hunting brown bears in Siberia or rhinos in Africa. Dangerous game or other continents was never mentioned. It was a guy asking about an all-around big game rifle. Since he was asking about a .260 Remington in his original post, I doubt if the big game he was referring to was cape buffalo or polar bears. It got turned into a discussion about hunting critters most of us will never see in places that most of us will never go to. 

I assume the OP was talking about big game as commonly hunted in the US. In my state and the OP's state, species legally designated as big game are deer, black bear, and turkey. Head west or north, and you could add pronghorn, elk, maybe moose, sheep, and mountain goat. Big game and dangerous exotic game are two different discussions.


----------



## Bowyer29 (Mar 10, 2022)

Mark K said:


> I guess all the archery kills I've read about were made up. Go figure. If a 30-06 can't kill one, a danged arrow ain't got a chance.


 100%


----------



## deers2ward (Mar 10, 2022)

That feeling when you bump a thread from 13 years ago


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 10, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, in their defense, the original post and question in this thread wasn't about hunting brown bears in Siberia or rhinos in Africa. Dangerous game or other continents was never mentioned. It was a guy asking about an all-around big game rifle. Since he was asking about a .260 Remington in his original post, I doubt if the big game he was referring to was cape buffalo or polar bears. It got turned into a discussion about hunting critters most of us will never see in places that most of us will never go to.
> 
> I assume the OP was talking about big game as commonly hunted in the US. In my state and the OP's state, species legally designated as big game are deer, black bear, and turkey. Head west or north, and you could add pronghorn, elk, maybe moose, sheep, and mountain goat. Big game and dangerous exotic game are two different discussions.



Yes that is obvious to most of us. I am responding to the "third" scenario where I include "Big game that I define as any animal that can eat me plus any exotic game that can trample me, skewer me and/or eat me". I have owned a 7 mag. for about 40 years and a 300 winchester magnum about half that long. Both have made spectacular kill shots. With the 300 winchester magnum being the most impressive of the two. B ought to hunt elk with, it simply shines at it's niche.
Yet I would not consider it for a Brown bear hunt. Simply put; It is not powerful enough to reliably kill Brown Bears with that one shot. Because I am not good enough to hit the spine or brain under the duress a charging brown bear would put me under.
And I am a good shot. I practice a lot, mostly offhand. But that still doesn't guarantee I would make that one good shot. The shot that kills the bear who's coming to maim and kill me. No, I want a caliber that will upset the maximum amount of tissue as far from my aiming point as possible. To give me the maximum chance to live through the encounter. And my expert opinion excludes even the 300 Winchester magnum as a caliber that will reliably do this every time.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Mar 10, 2022)

Do you think that the folks at the Alaska Department of Fish and Game know something about what kind of rifle it takes to hunt big bears?


Well, it's a quote directly from their website.  (This is not new; I first read it something like six or eight years ago.)


QYOTE: 
"If you presently own a rifle chambered for the .270 Winchester, 7mm-08, .308 Winchester or .30-06 and can place all of your shots in an 8-inch circle out to 200 yards from a sitting or kneeling position you can be a successful Alaska hunter. To be as effective as possible, these cartridges should be loaded with premium quality bullets that are designed to pass completely through a large game animal, if hit in the heart-lung area. 
*Big Magnums Not Needed*
The rifle you bring hunting should be one with which you are comfortable. Because of the presence of brown and grizzly bears, many hunters have been convinced that a .300, .338, .375, or .416 magnum is needed for personal protection and to take large Alaska game. This is simply not true."


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 11, 2022)

GunnSmokeer said:


> Do you think that the folks at the Alaska Department of Fish and Game know something about what kind of rifle it takes to hunt big bears?
> 
> 
> Well, it's a quote directly from their website.  (This is not new; I first read it something like six or eight years ago.)
> ...



They know better. They are only saying this because of the large number of hunters who can't hit anything with a rifle.


----------



## sea trout (Mar 14, 2022)

I've never hunted bears.
But one time I was elk huntin and we watched a grizzly walkin up the mountain side we were on. It was flippin rocks and smellin for stuff underneath on it's walk up.
Watched this for a little while then I had to pee. So I stood up and left my 30-06 on the ground. I did my business and the bear saw me, stood up on it's hind feet, turned around and ran away as fast as it could.
True story


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Mar 15, 2022)

Well, the bear probably figured
that any creature bold enough to 
stand up in front of it, 
whip it out,
and re-mark what had been the bear's territory...

... is NOT something he wanted to mess with!


----------



## sea trout (Mar 15, 2022)

AH ha ha ha and that's what it seemed like in the moment.
I know that's away from the OP question started 100 years ago. But while reading the thread it seemed to go from question about .260 ta info on bear magnums in a hurry!! I actually enjoyed this thread a lot, it's info and it's stories. I  just wanted to add my one and only big bear encounter.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 21, 2022)

Darkhorse said:


> I just wonder...How many of you responders have shot a Brown Bear?
> None. Or maybe one or two.
> But a lot more responses than one or two.
> I don't read much experience or logic here. But plenty of cartridge loyalty, yes.
> That's one thing about a public forum, everybody gets a peach crate to preach from.


My avatar is of me and the Brown Brear I killed in Russia.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 21, 2022)

GunnSmokeer said:


> Do you think that the folks at the Alaska Department of Fish and Game know something about what kind of rifle it takes to hunt big bears?
> 
> 
> Well, it's a quote directly from their website.  (This is not new; I first read it something like six or eight years ago.)
> ...



Go ahead you can hunt them with a 270 or your teenage girls 7mm-08, but the bears in /Russia are a full foot and more taller than the brown bear in Alaska. Do you want a guarantee that you will be coming home or a maybe?


----------



## transfixer (Mar 21, 2022)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Go ahead you can hunt them with a 270 or your teenage girls 7mm-08, but the bears in /Russia are a full foot and more taller than the brown bear in Alaska. Do you want a guarantee that you will be coming home or a maybe?



   Coming in late on this,  but I would agree with the Alaska Game and Fish,  if you can shoot accurately and place your bullet where it needs to be,  magnums aren't needed,  for one , they are harder to shoot accurately anyway,, most hunters never practice enough ( especially with a hard kicking caliber)  to become what most consider a marksman with their rifle,   its much easier to be accurate with something that isn't punishing you every time you pull the trigger.  And much easier to practice till you can put the round exactly where you wish it to go , and its all about practice , practice, practice,,until you are sure you can hit what you're aiming at,,,  and their 8in zone at 200yds would be my maximum area,,,  and with most hunters 8 inches at 100yds is all they try for,,    that simply isn't good enough in my book ! 

    With ANY animal walking this planet,,  it boils down to shot placement,,, plain and simple.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 22, 2022)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Go ahead you can hunt them with a 270 or your teenage girls 7mm-08, but the bears in /Russia are a full foot and more taller than the brown bear in Alaska. Do you want a guarantee that you will be coming home or a maybe?


I will never be in Russia hunting bears, neither will 99.9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% of the members of this forum. If I was, I would want a big rifle. 

But-There are a lot more species of "big game" than Russian brown bears, ones that the majority of folks hunt for.


----------



## Rabun (Mar 23, 2022)

I’m late to this thread…Op I have a model seven in .260. Absolutely love the rifle. Very light and accurate. Have found it likes 120 gr bullets best


----------



## sea trout (Mar 25, 2022)

Good shot rabun!!


----------



## Rabun (Mar 26, 2022)

Thanks Trout!  About time to smoke up a ham


----------



## sea trout (Mar 27, 2022)

Rabun said:


> Thanks Trout!  About time to smoke up a ham


That would be fantastic!


----------



## DOUG 281 (Mar 27, 2022)

if i was going to stay small i would go with a 260 or 7m-08 they will kill Deer but anything bigger i would go with a model 700 30-06 now that is me


----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)

Jarred said:


> I have a Remington model 700 in 270 and I like it pretty good, I just wanted something that would shoot straight and have a good long and short range gun. I guess I just needed an excuse to get a new rifle because my 270 never let me down!



Same here.

.270 & .308 are my favorites


Funny thing is…..they still kill ‘em.


EDIT:  Not getting into a caliber argument with anyone.   I'm not out there hunting big bears, elk or muleys....just Eastern whitetail, hogs and may see a black bear on occasion when back in NC.

Magnum handguns....oh yeah...I'm all in on them.  .44mag, 454 Casull, .460s&w, etc.  Big fun.  Big fan.   I'm simply keeping the magnum stuff off my shoulder....except for the occasional turkey load.

I'll leave the Jurassic beasts and the terrain they live in for the younger guys.


----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)

DOUG 281 said:


> if i was going to stay small i would go with a 260 or 7m-08 they will kill Deer but anything bigger i would go with a model 700 30-06 now that is me




Bigger....as in claws....I'd prefer a M70 or M77 with positive case control....leave the push feeders at home.

Prefer not to take chances.


----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)

Rabun said:


> I’m late to this thread…Op I have a model seven in .260. Absolutely love the rifle. Very light and accurate. Have found it likes 120 gr bullets best
> 
> View attachment 1142329





You playing "hog horseshoes" ?


Got yourself a leaner.  


Dropped him right up agains the stake.


----------



## DOUG 281 (Mar 28, 2022)

here in N.C the 30-30 is used by bear hunters or 35 or 45-70 308 is used but i know we can't carry all of them guns i would take my 30-06 but i am going to be hunting N.C and G.A


----------



## DOUG 281 (Mar 28, 2022)

here in N.C the 30-30 is used by bear hunters or 35 or 45-70 308 is used but i know we can't carry all of them guns i would take my 30-06 but i am going to be hunting N.C and G.A


----------



## Dub (Mar 28, 2022)

DOUG 281 said:


> here in N.C the 30-30 is used by bear hunters or 35 or 45-70 308 is used but i know we can't carry all of them guns i would take my 30-06 but i am going to be hunting N.C and G.A



You can say that again


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 28, 2022)

DOUG 281 said:


> here in N.C the 30-30 is used by bear hunters or 35 or 45-70 308 is used but i know we can't carry all of them guns i would take my 30-06 but i am going to be hunting N.C and G.A


Back when I used to keep hounds and bear hunt here in western NC, almost everybody carried either a .30-30 or .35 lever action, or a .44 mag Ruger carbine. You almost never saw anybody with a bolt action or a scoped rifle.


----------



## DOUG 281 (Mar 28, 2022)

you are right them folks could shoot open sights.


----------



## groundhawg (Mar 28, 2022)

DOUG 281 said:


> you are right them folks could shoot open sights.


Lots of us could at 45 but not so much now at 70 years old.


----------



## DOUG 281 (Mar 28, 2022)

true


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Mar 28, 2022)

WTM45 said:


> The .30-06 can and will do pretty much all that is asked of it.


Would you really want to go after a large Brown Bear with a 30-06? No Russian outfitter would agree to take you on a hunt...


----------



## DOUG 281 (Mar 28, 2022)

i would i don't care what you have you better hit the right spots a few times


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 12, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Back when I used to keep hounds and bear hunt here in western NC, almost everybody carried either a .30-30 or .35 lever action, or a .44 mag Ruger carbine. You almost never saw anybody with a bolt action or a scoped rifle.



Some of us were more practical back then. I've hunted deer behind dogs and if I ever get a chance to hunt those big NC black bears behind dogs I'll be totin' my old Ruger 44 auto carbine. It will lay down some impressive firepower if needed.
But if I'm hunting on a cornfield I'll take my bolt action .300 Win. Mag.


----------



## NMH5050 (Jul 15, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Back when I used to keep hounds and bear hunt here in western NC, almost everybody carried either a .30-30 or .35 lever action, or a .44 mag Ruger carbine. You almost never saw anybody with a bolt action or a scoped rifle.



When I went a few years ago they asked to use a slug.


----------

